# Smallest dart frog?



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

What is the smallest dart frog?


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm thinking, the subfamily minyobates contains the smallest.


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

Everything I have ever read points to the Demonic Poision Frog which is 1/2" long as an adult. 

Minyobates species


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Minyobates claudiae is the smallest one with adults getting to 13mm.


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

Demonic is 12.7"


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

Minyobates.....
abditus=16-18mm
altobueyensis=15.5-17
bombetes=16-20
fulgaritus=13.5-20
minutus=12-15.5
opisthomelas=14.5-19.5
steyermarki=12-13mm <demonic poision frog
viridis=14-15.2
virolinensis=14.5-19mm
claudiae=12-14.5


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

According to the Lotter's book Minyobates steyermarki (the Demonic Poison Frog) is "Up to 16 mm in length, males slightly smaller than females."

According to the same book, Ranitomeya (Minyobates) claudiae is "Males (13.4 mm) and females (13.2 mm) are of about the same size."


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

I would say people disagree. The measurements I listed are from the work of Helmut and Elka Zimmerman.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

What paper? Zimmermans' work in the 80s? I would say that Lotters' is probably more up-to-date. Lotters' work is more recent and draws upon all of the literature to date (as of 2007) of these species, including that work of the Zimmermans.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Scott Richardson said:


> Demonic is 12.7"


Proper spelling of my name is D3monic and I think its more realistically around 9


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

D3monic said:


> Proper spelling of my name is D3monic and I think its more realistically around 9


A legend in his own mind!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

9 is pretty big if its in " not mm. Hahaha oh boy where is this thread heading. Size doesn't matter when it comes to frogs at least! Even the little ones rock.


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

True. 
But No one really know the answer


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Is the demonic (with an 'e') in hobby? If not, what's the smallest pdf raised in captivity?


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I've seen steyermarkii that were larger than reticulata. While these and some of the former minyobates are around, reticulata are the smallest most readily available dart.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

He knows not who he argues with.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

D3monic said:


> Proper spelling of my name is D3monic and I think its more realistically around 9


Pfffttt... 9 what? Millimeters?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Pfffttt... 9 what? Millimeters?


Lol, what? I was talking about my shoe size...geeze dirty minds


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Chris Miller said:


> I've seen steyermarkii that were larger than reticulata. While these and some of the former minyobates are around, reticulata are the smallest most readily available dart.


They're probably on par in size with Escudos or Popa North pumilio. I've not seen side-by-sides of retics versus the pums, but Escudos and Popa Norths are both 15ish mm.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

D3monic said:


> Lol, what? I was talking about my shoe size...geeze dirty minds


you know what they say about guys with small feet......




























They have small socks!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

MonarchzMan said:


> They're probably on par in size with Escudos or Popa North pumilio. I've not seen side-by-sides of retics versus the pums, but Escudos and Popa Norths are both 15ish mm.


I'll try a side by side shot tomorrow.


----------

